

Transcription of a BoF with w3c, Google rep, and others on schema.org - p_alexander
http://www.w3.org/2011/06/semtech-bof-notes.html

======
p_alexander
This conversation took place yesterday at SemTech 2011. Ivan Hermann is with
w3c. Kavi Goel is a product manager at Google who is on the Rich Snippets
team. Others are identified in the document.

